# Bath & Groom..shaved her ears



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Vega's ears look very nice and clean. Your friend's dog is an adorable pup. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like Vega's ears shaved for some reason. Must be because they are brown and most that shave ears have black dogs. The other dog came out really nice.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

(Pst, that's Dodger guys!)

Don't be so hard on yourself! I think her groom came out GREAT! I love how you shaped her topknot! n_n You should get a full picture with her tail going! I'd love to see that natural tail i naction! Love her colors!

You really cleaned up that lab mix! (That's what I see, maybe some wheaten in there? idk..) Looks like a very friendly dog! n_n


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

NICE JOBS!!!!

Your S'poo looks very STYLISH  and the other dog looks like a labradoodle (more lab than oodle), a much more handsome one at that!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The owner of the "lab mix" (that's what I see as well) made a huge mistake when he adopted that pup and adopted two puppies at the same time because his kids could not make up their mind on which one they wanted. Neither one looks like the other but both have a very wirey coat..it's very weird.

He was told a terrier/lab mix and it's probably pretty close. The coat reminds me of a jack russell type coat... very annoying to groom.. i still feel like i have wirey hairs all in me...lol

lol and yes, that's Dodger. I had a hard time with her topknot. I generally leave them kind of fluffy and blended into the ears so i'm pretty bad at doing them differently just because i'm not used to it. I've always never really been taught how to do it correctly so I just kind of wing it. Of course every salon i've worked at i've mostly done bathing with grooming on side side...finally in a place where all I do is grooming so i'm still learning but the owner has had 25 years of experience so hopefully she can teach me something!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry Aidan, I'm the one that called Dodger, Vega. I think you did a very nice job on Dodger.
Fluffyspoos, thanks for pointing that out. I would have felt really dumb if it had been a while and I figured it on my own. :embarrassed:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lol it's quite all right. I can't remember everyones dogs names on here!

It's weird too in the salon I remember dogs more than people..I'll remember the dogs name long before I have the owners name memorized.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

you do nice work, simple & elegant


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aidan said:


> lol it's quite all right. I can't remember everyones dogs names on here!
> 
> It's weird too in the salon I remember dogs more than people..I'll remember the dogs name long before I have the owners name memorized.


Rofl me too, when we're referring to clients well call them 'so and sos mommy' or daddy, or whatnot. If we say a client name we know we'll stare at each other with blank faces until we say the dog name and then we're all OOOOH yeaah!


----------

